# What about intimacy while waiting for divorce



## 4mockingbird (Jul 27, 2010)

Long story short...H had an EA with OW. Then filed for divorce the day after I found out. Things were bad in the house.

I have been going to counseling alone, finding out good things and bad things i did in the marriage. Have had long talks about it with H. He seems to be doing a turn a round and is talking openly with me about things (except OW). 

I know he still wants to be intimate. Is that a good thing to do or not. I have been served with divorce papers and our court date is in Sept. I did want to work on the marriage but he refused. So I figured I would wait it out to see what happens.

Is intimacy (sex) a good thing or bad thing while going through the divorce process?


----------



## wilted_flower (Jul 25, 2010)

My instinct would have to be no, only because it could complicate things for you and make heated the emotions surrounding the divorce. 

I think he's a complete jerk for wanting to still be intimate during this process. 

Respect yourself and cut him off. He shouldn't have his cake and eat it, too. If he wanted to be intimate with you, then he wouldn't have had an EA, and wouldn't have filed for divorce. 

His loss. Good luck to you... stay strong.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Why on earth would you sleep with someone that is divorcing you to go and live with another woman?

If he wants to work on the marriage and cancel the divorce then sure. But not otherwise.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

4mockingbird said:


> Long story short...H had an EA with OW. Then filed for divorce the day after I found out. Things were bad in the house.
> 
> I have been going to counseling alone, finding out good things and bad things i did in the marriage. Have had long talks about it with H. He seems to be doing a turn a round and is talking openly with me about things (except OW).
> 
> ...


I don't think your husband's much of a Man. Now you know what pure selfishness is. Don't let him use you in this way or any other way. You're better than that and worth a heck of a lot more.

You've some work to do on yourself. If you didn't you wouldn't even contemplate giving him sex let alone come on a forum to ask others' opinions.

Just tell him he can't afford you and he doesn't have what it takes.

Bob


----------



## roses (Jul 30, 2010)

The answer is NO. Why subject yourself to emotional turmoil when he clearly has the hearts for the OW?! Be strong.


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

Don't do it. You'll be glad you said no later. Is your divorce final in Sept? Lucky you! You can find someone better in less than no time.

Who sings this song?
No you're never gonna get it. Never ever gonna get it. Not this time. 

Love that song. ;D


----------

